# Lost Tegu :(



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

I work, 9 a.m to 5 p.m. My mum went to take a quick look on my sweety before she went out for a quick lunch, she gave him a quick pet and was on her way. What she had forgot to do was put the lock back in place. He could have been missing since around 10. I got home around 6 and have been looking for him since. It's been nearly 2 hours and I am saddened and hurt that I cannot find him. I have 2 heat lamps out in the house, but no food, as my dogs would likely eat it. The cats have been kicked out all day, so I'm not scared of that. I've torn apart my room, and totally rearranged it. Any tips for a first time tegu lost?


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 7, 2009)

My baby has gone "missing" a few times  Be patient and keep looking! Look somewhere dark and cool  Good luck, and keep us all updated :!:


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 7, 2009)

look inside armrests of couches and chairs, in backs of closets, refrgidgerators and stoves, aswell as search any openings u know of on any of your walls, Inside boxsprings and laundry piles are a good place to look aswell, and even behind the cage. Good luck and hope u find him.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

What's the longest any of yours gone missing for?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 7, 2009)

I lost mine for a few hours, inside my couch. I was lucky I had remembered hearing strange sounds in the couch and thought to check. He was there, but way up inside and I had to cut the side of my couch open to get him out. Was scary since I have a Columbian, and you don't wanna stick your hand in any dark holes if you know one of them are in it lol. I read a post a while back about someones Tegu takin a hianus. I think they were in search of theirs for a couple weeks if not longer as they had alot of holes in their walls. Not too sure how long ago that thread was tho.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

After reading posts, I moved my fridge and stove but to no luck. I'm just hoping it will be hours, not days or weeks.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

He is there somewhere, he will be on the ground and in a dark warm place.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, he's just a little one, coming in at merely a foot nose to tail. Been looking for nearly four hours straight, I hope he's okay. I would be less worried, but, there is a large towel cupboard in our bathroom. I had taken it out just yesterday to fix the sliders, and there is a very large hole in there leading to the tub area, and some odd hole which leads under the house.  My tegu is small enough to get under all of our doors in the house, I'm dreading the possibility of him crawling into those holes.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

TehPenguin said:


> Unfortunately, he's just a little one, coming in at merely a foot nose to tail. Been looking for nearly four hours straight, I hope he's okay. I would be less worried, but, there is a large towel cupboard in our bathroom. I had taken it out just yesterday to fix the sliders, and there is a very large hole in there leading to the tub area, and some odd hole which leads under the house.  My tegu is small enough to get under all of our doors in the house, I'm dreading the possibility of him crawling into those holes.




I would keep that area blocked off, he might not be in there and I would keep it where he could not get in there. Just keep the door closed and put something under the door.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 7, 2009)

Ive seen a tegu lost inside the fridge before, not mine but a friends...it crawled up INSIDE the fridge in the electrical stuff from the back underneath...and Ive also heard or tegus being lost for months...under floor boards and stuff like that. Every little dark place it couldve got to needs to be checked...but you will find him eventually, they need food and they will scavange for it, same with heat. Good luck


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, wish me the best of luck!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

TehPenguin said:


> Thanks guys, wish me the best of luck!




You can also use flour on the door ways, then check later for tracks, it will let you know what way he went when he moves.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> TehPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, wish me the best of luck!
> ...


Wow...thats a great idea. Never thought of that. Id put it everywhere  that way you can see which way he goes anywhere.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 7, 2009)

Flour hey that's a clever idea gonna keep that in mind for any misdhaps I might come across


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooh genius. Will do that tomorrow.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 7, 2009)

Aye yi yi, good luck! I lost a water dragon for a week once. I started to give up hope then one morning he woke me up running across my wooden floor. Just keep searching!


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

What would be a good treat to put out for him? I have a large ring of flour and in that is a nice heat lamp. Any food suggestions?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

cooked egg will draw his nose.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

If your scared of the dogs eating the food can't you keep them confined to one room for a few days? or outside.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going to tonight. All 3 of them will have to deal with the big bathroom.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine crawled under the dishwasher ok and wasnt satisfied, so it crawled up the hoses on the back of it and got on top of the dishwasher underneath the countertop. Omg it was crazy when after a day of looking I heard a noise come from the kitchen and i started knocking on the counter and heard a hiss back at me. I was so pissed but relieved also. 

Had to take the whole thing out to get him out. Then the next day he was loose i look away for a minute and he did a straight dash right back in there. Little cuss, that problem was promptly fixed with three screws. 

Another time I found him stuck to the back of my 360 inside my entertainment center. I dont know how though. Also it had been on for a while and was really hot. He had been missing that day for like 6 hours. 

It will turn up. Als o look in clothes laying on the floor, and shake every one of them out, you can move stuff around and sometimes they wont move. So every article of clothing on the floor pick up all the way and shake. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 8, 2009)

I lost mine for about 12 hours one day under the bath tub floor boards...the bathroom had a similar problem as yours.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahhh..Sigh of relief. I woke up only to find him on my floor looking straight at me. I'm glad he's back, but I would love to know where he was!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay :-D :-D


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 8, 2009)

best news I heard all day Glad for ya, and yeah it would be nice to know where he was.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 9, 2009)

That is fantastic! That made my day. I love to hear stories with a happy ending.

It's funny that he was just staring at you like that!


----------



## fleco_brown (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm here late, but I'm glad that you found him safely! Im going to use that flour trick if I ever loose a little one, best tip I've heard all year.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol, staring up at your wanting to be put under his basking light, love how smart tegus are


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought I was dreaming, but it was a dream come true! Hah


----------



## J.LRegius (Jun 7, 2009)

You can also use flour on the door ways, then check later for tracks, it will let you know what way he went when he moves.[/quote]

But he said he has dogs so wouldn't they eat it/mess up the tracks? Lol I know my dog would!


----------



## carcharios (Jun 7, 2009)

Major Rookie Mistake Today: Brought out my baby Tegu for a few minutes in the sun. I put him on the driveway right next to me. He sad there looking content for a few seconds; then it happened! He took off under the car. I went to try to catch him as he lay under the tire and he darted towards the forest (We live on 1.5 acres and half our land is forest). My wife, daughter, and I looked everywhere for about 45 minutes. We combed the entire wooded area. Sadly, we had to accept that it was over. With the hawks, snakes, cars, and cats in our area, he stood little chance of making it - especially at his size of about 16''.

Then it happened: my wife saw his tail under a railroad tie. I had checked that same stupid tie about 20 minutes earlier and he wasn't there. Somehow, he'd managed to sneak under it while we were looking for him. Needless to say, we picked him up and put him back into his cage.

What I learned today: NEVER take your Tegu outside unless it's on a leash and unless it's pretty big. This little guy has been on my lap for a week now and I've NEVER seen him move as quick as he did when he was outside. He shifted into a gear I didn't know he had - I mean lightning quick. He was literally under the tire one moment, I glanced away for a second, and he was GONE! I will never make this mistake again. I felt sick to say the least. And I owe my wife BIG TIME for finding the little guy.

Carcharios


----------



## k412 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm elated for both of you!
I'm working on getting mine trained to a leash. I tried today to no avail but I won't give up!
Congratulations to both of you!
WOOOOOO! :-D


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 7, 2009)

happy endings to lost reptile stories are the best! :app here's my advice for the outdoors: wait till he gets a little bigger. i took my tegu out for a little sun when he was about 18 inches and he was way too skittish to put down. give him some time to get used to you and his surroundings and definitely keep a good grip and eye on him when outside. the outdoors and natural uv have been known to bring out the wildside in most reptiles if they are kept in an indoor cage. i take my tegu out now and he's around 38 inches. he's very calm and loves to explore. good luck with your tegu!


----------

